# If Price Were No Object - WHAT BIKE??



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

If price was no object and you could pick any bike, what bike would it be?


bikerneil


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Right now, I'm looking at a Guru Photon....


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Responsorium, but only if I can specify purple with spaceships on it but actually receive orange with chainsaw-wielding mice going to work on Barbie dolls.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Probably the one Ernesto Colnago just built to celebrate his 80th birthday. The price sticker simply says "how much money do you have?".


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

A custom Kalavinka.


----------



## ats920 (Jul 12, 2011)

A custom Penguin Cycles.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Currently...It would be a Scott Foil Premium. To me it's the best combination of aerodynamics and light weight out there right now...especially since they took the water bottle into consideration with the design of the bike, of which other manufacturers haven't.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nothing popped out of mold in China. You should buy no name carbon for that.

Cyfac Absolu
Parlee Z1
Crumpton
Pegoretti Responsorium


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Something SingleSpeed. Something Stainless Steel. Something hand made in the US. Probably seek out Groovy Cycleworks to make it happen.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

A Pegoretti Day is Done or a Hetchin's Magnum Opus Oakham.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

SISU Cycles, Premier Custom Bicycles 

^^A custom from them, or perhaps a Specialized Roubaix S-Works with a SRAM Red drivetrain.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

A Motobecane and a year off work to ride it.

Otherwise a Siren softtail with XX.

If it has to be a road bike then I dunno. Maybe a Strong dirt road bike with disc brakes.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Nagasawa.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Waterford RS-22 in Reynolds 953, Campy Record.


----------



## WTFcyclist (Jan 17, 2012)

Does Trek make good bikes? Trek Madone 6.9 SSL Spartacus Edition.


----------



## gruppo (Jan 28, 2005)

A Matt Chester ti 700c single speed frame with Hunter Cycles custom super crown fork; Jennifer Green custom head badge; King headset; Phil Wood hubset (Fixie rear)/Ghisallo wooden rims/2.0-1.8 spokes/brass nipples/3x built by Jude Kirstein; Middleburn GS-8 square taper crankarms w/ti bottom bracket; White Industries platform pedals with Bruce Gordon toeclips; Mark Nobilette custom stem; OnOne Midge bars with Cinelli tape; Schwalbe Marathon Extreme 700x35 tires; Dia Compe 987 front canti w/ti hardware & TRP adjustable 'cross pads; Paul E-Lever.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd do something nuts like make a hybrid road/TT bike. With today's offerings it'd have Di2 with remote shifters on the aero bars.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It varies depending on how I feel when I wake up in the morning. Lately it's been the Wilier Zero 7 but I'm waiting for the new 11 speed DA Di2 to come out.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

PlasticMotif said:


> A custom Kalavinka.


This..........#1 on my want list....#2 would be a Cherubim...


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't narrow it down:
IndyFab XS - completely ridiculous, but I love it
Calfee Dragonfly - probably the best looking frame I've seen
Form stainless - craftsmanship

I'd take any of them.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*at this point in my life*

either a Bruce Gordon custom light tourer like one of his many show winning bikes

Bruce Gordon Cycles | Custom Bikes Gallery page

or have Dario custom build me a BLE


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

This would be on my short list:


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

Titanium, travel couplers and disc brakes. Steel fork.

rack and fender mounts front and rear. hard point head and tail light mounts.

Possibly a rohloff hub, most likely a derailleur.

Room for about a 38 mm tire, under the fenders, wider ( about a 45 ) if no fenders.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

For carbon, probably a Crumpton with Super Record and Enve 65 wheels with ELF/ORC hubs. Oh, and I'd put all the stupid light parts from NewUltimate on it.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Wiliers Zero w/ Campagnolo ESP


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

something titanium with some sort of electric shifting.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

A nice pair Kent Eriksen bikes. 29er and a roadie.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Baum or Moots


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

There isn't one model or manufacturer that I'd go and buy a bike from sight unseen for a huge amount. It definitely wouldn't be a prebuilt bike, a stock size frame or a mass produced product. I'd travel across the US and stop to meet and tour individual bike builders, smaller manufacturers and high end bike shops that carried the brands I'd consider. How I'm treated at each stop and how I liked the bikes I test rode would help me decide which one(s) I'd like.

I'd actually do something like this if I had the vacation time, and didn't mind the inconvenience and expense of traveling.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Ducati....

A Serotta MeiVici SE


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Custom Ti or custom steel.
.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mike Overly said:


> Responsorium, but only if I can specify purple with spaceships on it but actually receive orange with chainsaw-wielding mice going to work on Barbie dolls.


I'm gearing up for a Marcelo (pending family CFO approval), I think I'll request your Sherbert Rodentia version and see if I get the space ships in salmon pink.


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

I would have to say Passoni comes to mind as a front runner for fit and finish, of course so does Indy Fab, Storck, Baum and Vanilla though I wouldn't be willing to wait for a Vanilla.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Look 695 w/Di2, full bare carbon


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't really care what bike it is, I'd rather have a year off to travel and ride the damn thing wherever I wanted. 

honestly, with a year off I wouldn't care if I rode a schwinn suburban.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

If price is really no object, I'm getting this:


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Casati Vola - my next bike, hopefully in 2 years


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

in no particular order

- bmc slr01, di2, zipp FC 303
- cervelo s5, di2, zipp FC 606
- cervelo p5, di2, hed jet 9/disc
- felt breed singlespeed CX
- fuji track 2.0
- look 586 ISP, SR11 EPS, bora ultra 2
- van dessel wtf disc, belt, alfine
- moots vamoots cr
- yeti as-r c
- niner rip 9
- peter white grand route, fully loaded, belt, rohloff, SON lights, etc.

my current budget would only allow for either the felt breed or fuji track, a good return from my taxes might put me in reach of the bmc or either cervelo.

of course, money object, i'd have all of these and more, especially some frames and components for 'research'


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

Parlee Z3 with Di2 and Enve Smart 3.4s


----------



## Mnron (Nov 1, 2011)

Moots. The hard part would be, which one and Campy or SRAM.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Did someone actually say they wanted an Eddy Merckx bike over any other?

I mean Eddy Merckx use some of the most generic Taiwanese carbon frames around.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Mnron said:


> Moots. The hard part would be, which one and Campy or SRAM.


Moots would be on my short list, but I'd have to go with a Pegorini.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Moots would be on my short list, but I'd have to go with a Pegorini.


Wait, this isn't Teh Louwnje... I meant Pegoretti.

And Campy in either case.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

personally I'm shocked with 'money no object' that so many go 'off the shelf'
get a bike tailored fer chrissakes
if ya love CF Crumpton, Parlee, Calfee etc... would hook you up


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> personally I'm shocked with 'money no object' that so many go 'off the shelf'
> get a bike tailored fer chrissakes
> if ya love CF Crumpton, Parlee, Calfee etc... would hook you up


Qft..


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> personally I'm shocked with 'money no object' that so many go 'off the shelf'
> 
> get a bike tailored fer chrissakes
> 
> if ya love CF Crumpton, Parlee, Calfee etc... would hook you up


I think it depends on your goals.

If I wanted a bike for recreational riding, centuries, etc. I'd go custom.

For racing, I'd go top line, off the shelf...and since I'm a TT/Break Away guy it would be of the "Aero" frame variety for any possible added benefit.

There are very few custom frame makers I'd consider, even money no object, for a race bike. Of those would be Parlee if they could to a TT/Road bike hybrid or maybe a custom Guru of the same variety.

You buy a bike based on what your "Needs" are...not drool factor by those you are showing pictures to. Off the shelf doesn't mean bad and custom doesn't equate to good. it's all a matter of perspective and need.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Wookie has it right.

To me, in general, I like Italian and French designs more than most American designs. I like my bike to look like a piece of moving art, it has to have some flash and sex appeal.

here's my list of manufacturers

- Casati
- Cyfac
- Pinarello
- Colgano
- Serotta

That's it.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I already bought it!

Custom Spectrum Ti.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

-----


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I would go for a custom stainless steel from Anderson.


----------



## thegr8bambino (Feb 23, 2012)

It sounds cliche but I would love the Specialized Venge Mclaren edition.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

rider9 said:


> I would go for a custom stainless steel from Anderson.


+1

Dave is a real master with 953.


----------



## fordred (Sep 23, 2009)

It'll be a Baum for me, with a package to repaint it every year for the next 10 years.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

trailrunner68 said:


> Nothing popped out of mold in China. You should buy no name carbon for that.





nightfend said:


> I mean Eddy Merckx use some of the most generic Taiwanese carbon frames around.


Damn, let it go 



If not a 695, I'd definitely be after a McLaren Venge. Deal with it.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

A Holland Isogrid is the one bike I might want but would never buy.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

If money were no object - I'll have Bre Ruegamer build me a custom, sub 600g white carbon BB30 frame, tapered fork, custom, 450g crankset, deep-section carbon aero wheels, and bars(below example is 11.70lbs).


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> personally I'm shocked with 'money no object' that so many go 'off the shelf'
> get a bike tailored fer chrissakes
> if ya love CF Crumpton, Parlee, Calfee etc... would hook you up


 I was surprised by a lot of the answers as well. However, after thinking about it a bit I came to the conclusion that it's a generational thing....i.e. it depends on when the person starting riding. I know I'm generalizing, but I think that those of us who have been around the sport for quite a while lust for something made by the little guy while those who are are more recent cyclists have a desire for the "latest and greatest" plastic bike that they've read the accolades of in magazines, on forums, etc. Needless to say it doesn't hold true for everyone but that does seem to be the trend.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

If money doesn't matter;

Can I have more than one????

Holland's exogrid, and maybe a Dave Wages 953.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Damn, let it go
> 
> 
> 
> If not a 695, I'd definitely be after a McLaren Venge. Deal with it.


Hey, if your dream bike is a stock frame built by the cheapest labor that Specialized can find then that's fine. Hope one of their few sizes fits you. Some of us--by the look of the answers, most of us--would buy something unique, made to measure, and built by skilled first world labor.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

trailrunner68 said:


> Hey, if your dream bike is a stock frame built by the cheapest labor that Specialized can find then that's fine. Hope one of their few sizes fits you. Some of us--by the look of the answers, most of us--would buy something unique, made to measure, and built by skilled first world labor.


Condensending much?


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

That's easy, almost a no-brainer:

For a new bike: Colnago Master X Light with full Campy Super Record build.

For an older bike: Raleigh Professional Mk4 with full Campy Super Record.

Steel is real! Can I get an Amen brother?!


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Urb said:


> Condensending much?


No. I live in a low humidity climate. I don't have to worry about water vapor condensing on me.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

I think I just ordered it, a white and red 2012 Pinarello Paris with the Campy Chorus group. It should be here in about 10 days.










I've been riding the same yellow Campy Paramount since buying it new in 1974. When I bought that bike, price really wasn't a factor, either, and I remember friends telling me I'd probably lost my mind to be spending $465 on a bicycle. As a new engineer, fresh out of college and working at IBM Austin, that was pretty nearly a month's take-home. It was a lot more about getting the one I really wanted because I knew I'd ride it forever. And I did.

This was more of the same. It's obvious there are ways to spend more than I did on the Paris -- I briefly (very briefly!) considered the $16,500 EPS Dogma -- but I just couldn't convince myself I'd be one bit happier. At the moment, I'm more anxious to find out whether I'm going to like carbon. I know I'd have liked another steel bike (and gave serious thought to a Reynolds 953 bike from Waterford) and worry about the durability of carbon. But the idea of a bike that climbs like crazy (especially around Seattle or even just on my own street!) is pretty appealing. And until I get some experience to know how durable carbon really is (in my kind of falls), I'll just lay off the risk of totaling a frame on my insurance company with a rider on my homeowner's so I can sleep at night.

I think I'm going to like this.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

RoadBoy1 said:


> That's easy, almost a no-brainer:
> 
> For a new bike: Colnago Master X Light with full Campy Super Record build.
> 
> ...


I'll give you 2 Amen, Amen brother, steel all the way!

My bike Colnago Master Extra Light from 2000 Era, my current ride, SWEET!! Take THAT.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> I think I'm going to like this.


You probably will.
I rode the same steel bike from 1982 until last summer. I had tried a few carbon bikes but none of them seemed all that great. I was in the steel-is-real crowd. And then I tried a Pina, bought one, and am glad I did.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

rider9 said:


> I would go for a custom stainless steel from Anderson.



Is it me or does it look out of proportions? The handlebar looks like it's way out there. And the wheels look small for the bike. It must be a 61cm+ size??


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

trailrunner68 said:


> No. I live in a low humidity climate. I don't have to worry about water vapor condensing on me.


I think he's right. You're being condomsensing.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> Is it me or does it look out of proportions?


Wide angle lens will do that to your bike.


----------



## EightOhEight (Feb 25, 2012)

This week its

Look Mondarin 695
Electric Sram Red
Rotor 3d+ / q-rings
zipp 303 firecrests


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

gofast2wheeler said:


> i'll give you 2 amen, amen brother, steel all the way!
> 
> My bike colnago master extra light from 2000 era, my current ride, sweet!! Take that.


*you are the man!!!!!*


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

The same bikes I already have now. I don't hold back when it comes to my bikes.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Is it me or does it look out of proportions? The handlebar looks like it's way out there. And the wheels look small for the bike. It must be a 61cm+ size??


It is a custom made bike. It wasn't made for me or you. Anderson spends a lot of time working with his clients and then builds the frame to the client's riding ability/habits/desires.

The photo is just an example of his work.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

If price wasn't an object, I'd get a Desperado...

or a Co-Motion Pangea with a Rohloff.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Ha! I just played this game over on the Serotta (oops, I mean the Paceline) Forum, and then again on BikeForums.net.

If it's just gonna be one bike -- and presuming I can still keep my Carl Strong and my forthcoming Richard Sachs -- it'd be a Crumpton SL frame with ISP and fully internal Di2, Lightweight Obermeyer wheels, fizik Aliante saddle, Oval Concept bars, ENVE seatpost, and Ritchey WCS C260 stem.

But if I ever get that Money-No-Object/Choose-Whatever-Bike-You-Want magic wand, you can bet Imma whip up more than just one bike! As I wrote in those other threads:

I'd also get 
- a Hampsten Strada Bianca built by Kent Ericksen, with Campy Comp Triple, full Esge fenders, and some handbuilt 32-spoke wheels; 
- a Kirk Terraplane (fillet-brazed) with disk brakes (!) and SR11; 
- a Nagasawa Keirin/NJS with...uh, well, nothing; 
- a Velokraft NoCom with whatever the hell you put on one of those badass machines;
- an Ellis Modern Classic with full internal Di2 and Joe Young-built DT Swiss 28-spoke wheels;
- a Parlee -- either a Z2 or a Z5 SL...oh, what the hell, both -- one with electronic Ultegra & the other with mechanical 6700 Ultegra, both with Zipp Firecrests;
- a Spectrum...anything, Tom's choice.

Did I miss anything? Oh yeah, a Moots Vamoots, a Holland Exogrid, a Llewellyn Cadenzia Lucentezza, a Pegoretti Responsorium Ciavete, a 2010 BMC SLC01 Pro Machine, a 2012 (? or 2013? whenever they get it figured out) BMC Impec, a Calfee Dragonfly Custom, a Challenge Sieran SL, a Jeff Jones Ti Spaceframe/Truss, and a Gaulzetti Corsa.

And a garage big enough to house them all.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

If price is no object...

I want all bikes.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I've had my eye on one of these beauties for a long time. Maybe someday....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Custom Vanilla.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> Scott Foil Premium. To me it's the best combination of aerodynamics and light weight out there right now...*especially since they took the water bottle into consideration with the design of the bike, of which other manufacturers haven't. *


I think you must have overlooked the two year backlog of marketing materials from Cervelo cluttering your inbox.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Bob Ross said:


> I think you must have overlooked the two year backlog of marketing materials from Cervelo cluttering your inbox.


Not really...Not a huge fan of Cervelo either 

Scott uses wider tubes than other aero frames and the Kamm-Tail design to help with aerodynamics. The wider tubes push more air, so to speak, which means the bottle makes less of a difference.

With that said...it's still going to minimize the effects of the aero frame...as with all aero bikes...but it will just minimize it more than the others.

For me though...I'd be looking for any help I can get...hence the aero frame.

As for custom...I've had it done and it's nice...but it's no different than other bikes for the most part, other than it adds drool factor due to the names on the bikes, a little extra craftsmanship and sometimes a "Very Long" wait for the bike to be built up.

Regardless of money...I have no desire to wait upwards of 5 years to have a bike built for me, when I can get a perfectly capable bike off the shelf tomorrow, that would weigh 13-14 pounds and ride wonderfully...Drool factor be damned!

The only thing I really like custom frames for is that I can get a steep STA, a short HT and a long TT in a frame. Other than that...who cares who makes the bike?


----------



## elviento2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I just draw some pics and had some molds made to build my own carbon bike. Nothing beats the bike I designed for myself, right? MY dimensions, MY carbon layup approach, MY cable routing system, MY head tube angle (of course), ... It's been a pretty fun exercise. 

I started a thread on ww about this as well.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Hmm. I am already happy with my current bike but money was no object I would like to try this: MCipollini RB1000 w/di2 and LWs. I'll swap out standard IIIs with obermeyers

View attachment 252172


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Viner Maxima*

Last year's model, but...


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

A custom sized Ti bike with Dura-Ace or Super Record.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

That's impossible for me to say, because as soon as I think of one custom builder there's another and another and...

But in without question first and foremost it needs to be lugged, then I prefer half chrome forks and stays.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

turbogrover said:


> I've had my eye on one of these beauties for a long time. Maybe someday....


So, what brand of bike frame is this? Nevermind, I saw that it was a Nashbar frame in the URL.

KThXBai


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Custom Vanilla.


Without a doubt this would be my first choice, but if I wasn't patient enough I would get a Speedvagen.


----------



## Trialtir USA (Mar 5, 2012)

2012 De Rosa Protos with Super Record EPS and Bora II dark label wheels.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

As I looked through pictures from the recent Hand Made Bike Show in Sacramento, each new bike that I saw was my choice for the bike that I'd love to own. That was until I saw the next bike. There were so many amazing bikes there that it's impossible to pick just one. 

Whatever bike I ended up would be a custom hand-made bike. None of the off-the-shelf frames would come close to making the cut.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

It wasn't, so I got the folllowing.

Not done yet though - still considering the s-works carbon railed toupe and eebrakes.


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

As the last drop of blood pulses through your veins... and last gasp of air exhales from your lungs... you somehow reach up to your lap top !!!....... and click on the Viner website to discover the Maxima RS2 carbon..........


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

As the years go by the production bikes just keep getting uglier. I guess ugly is in.


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.baumcycles.com/

A Baum would suit my fancy... Bike for life.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, I'll play, here a some of my picks...

View attachment 252385


View attachment 252386


----------



## erickB (Jan 3, 2012)

mmmmm......pegoretti or baum... mm..ti or stailess


----------



## minicoopal (Jun 28, 2006)

Moots RSL.


----------



## solospeedster (Mar 6, 2012)

*MCIPOLLINI RB 1000 foll Campy*

Mario Cipollini RB 1000 frame kit and all Campy 11SR or Camp EPS 
End of story. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a back-up choice:


----------



## solospeedster (Mar 6, 2012)

This is my other choice as a back up to the MC RB1000:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## solospeedster (Mar 6, 2012)

this is the pic :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## solospeedster (Mar 6, 2012)

This is the new COLNAGO C59 disc, as I am not a real big fan of over priced 
Taiwanese subcontracted like the COLNAGO frame sets, this is were the future of road bike braking systems are going. :thumbsup:


----------



## solospeedster (Mar 6, 2012)

More pics of the COLNAGO C59 :thumbsup:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I guess there's always this: Modern Classic - Ellis Cycles: custom hand built bicycles & racks


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

My "problem" with the "money is no object bike" is that I just can't wrap my feeble little mind around that concept. Why? Because I can't imagine going balls to the wall on a race bike build that I actually intend to race. Too many scenarios where my "money is no object bike" can become trashed. My view on race bikes is that they are raced, beat up, ridden into the ground, and then replaced in a year or two when the latest and greatest race aero bike comes out. 

MY "money is no object" bike would be a rolling piece of timeless art that I enjoy to ride just as much as look at. Something that everyone might not like, but something that everyone can appreciate for the artisanship that went into it. Something that I can ride endlessly and will last me a LONG time. 

So that's MY simple impression of what a "money with no limits bike" would be. It's apparent from this thread that we all have a different view on this.


----------



## Pallenaldo (Feb 19, 2012)

A Colango Ferrari or the Specialized Venge McLaren edition.

It's not the best or most rare bikes in the world. But they will fit into my garage.


----------



## LaPiqure (Dec 28, 2011)

It would definitely have to be a Cervelo S5 VWD with Dura Ace Di2 and Zipp 404 firecrest clinchers!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

LaPiqure said:


> It would definitely have to be a Cervelo S5 VWD with Dura Ace Di2 and Zipp 404 firecrest clinchers!



Clinchers?!?! Definitely get tubulars on that thing.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

whatever Scarlett Johanssen is on.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

thumper8888 said:


> whatever Scarlett Johanssen is on.


She's on Nate Naylor. (You can't make this stuff up).


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Crumpton UL Isogrid with a downtube front shifter. But I really can't find anything wrong with my current UL so it's hard to justify.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

terzo rene said:


> Crumpton UL Isogrid


Uh, Crumpton doesn't make an Isogrid frame. 

I believe Holland and Titus are the only bicycle framebuilders licensed to use the trademarked Vyatek Isogrid® technology.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Bob Ross said:


> Uh, Crumpton doesn't make an Isogrid frame.
> 
> I believe Holland and Titus are the only bicycle framebuilders licensed to use the trademarked Vyatek Isogrid® technology.


NAHBS 2012 – Crumpton’s 666g Frame Becomes Sub 10lb Road Bike, Plus Colors! - Bike Rumor


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, that's Crumpton's new $10,000 frame and fork.


----------



## indrek (Dec 20, 2010)

....one can dream eh....

I'd make a custom carbon frame:
- I'd go to see at least 3 professional fitters on 3 different continents, then get the average and lay down the geomety
- thend I'd go for a vacation for 1 month with my HP mobile workstation and SolidWorks 2012
- integrated seatpost, integrated stem, integrated cables, integrated garmin sensors, BB30
- Once finished I'd order custom molds for the frame
- I'd use the highest grade carbon fiber with some kevlar reinforcments (T1000G or similar)
- custom paintwork with custom logos (painted, no decals)

Parts:
- wheels: lightweights (or madfiber)
- group (wo brakes): 2012 sram red (powermeter) with custom cassette (copy of red but made from al with Micro Arc Oxidation processs) and custom chainrings made wiht same process. 
- brakes: one of the carbon ones (would get 3 different versions and decide by riding)
- Deda Phazer bars
- selle slr saddle
- look keo ti pedals
- custom carbon bottle cages
- vittoria corsa evo cx tubs
- garmin 805 with custom carbom case/clamp


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bob Ross said:


> Uh, Crumpton doesn't make an Isogrid frame.
> 
> I believe Holland and Titus are the only bicycle framebuilders licensed to use the trademarked Vyatek Isogrid® technology.


Is Titec still dead or have they been reborn?

The Hollands are nice.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

If I had unlimited money, I'd definitely grab a set of the Mad Fibers. Those wheels probably ride different than anything else out there. They are like a modern Spinergy.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm not a hard person to please...I'd just take the Aeroad.


----------



## minez01 (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ That aeroad is pretty sweet looking.

If I had unlimited moneys, I would probably buy a Ridley Noah in belgium colours. I wouldn't even care what components it had, I just love the frame. Google it :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*in other words*



aclinjury said:


> Wookie has it right.
> 
> To me, in general, I like Italian and French designs more than most American designs. I like my bike to look like a piece of moving art, it has to have some flash and sex appeal.
> 
> ...


you like paint schemes and/or sticker kits

and Serotta is American


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> you like paint schemes and/or sticker kits
> 
> and Serotta is American


I can only see the color of the top tube when I ride. You should see the Argonaut up close, the 38mm downtube looks awesome on the large frame. Now Argonaut builds custom carbon along the lines of Crumpton. He has my measurements but at this point in my life, I'm like you, I want to be comfortable for the long run. 

Have you seen my latest addition, the Mark Nobilette GT?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

minez01 said:


> ^^ That aeroad is pretty sweet looking.
> 
> If I had unlimited moneys, I would probably buy a Ridley Noah in belgium colours. I wouldn't even care what components it had, I just love the frame. Google it :thumbsup:



I know exactly what your talking about! 

Weight Weenies • View topic - Ridley Noah Belgium


----------



## minez01 (Mar 10, 2011)

AvantDale said:


> I know exactly what your talking about!
> 
> Weight Weenies • View topic - Ridley Noah Belgium


Yup. That thing is truly a work of art


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

custom carbon by KirkLee or Crumpton
custom steel by Vanilla/Speedvagen or Cherubim
custom Ti by Crisp or Eriksen or Firefly

custom crazy paint job (on the Speedvagen only)
custom saddle/tape leatherworks (definitely - Busyman)
Enve bits
Campy EPS
Lightweights, Mad Fibers, and Enve+Chris King built by Luxe


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Not really into steel or Ti bikes...but if I had the cash to burn...I'd get a Baum to keep the Aeroad company.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

An actual 7-11 team bike. You did say, "any" bike!


----------



## pivo (Sep 9, 2011)

Dreams do come true....(I have a heap more though)


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

trailrunner68 said:


> Is Titec still dead or have they been reborn?
> 
> The Hollands are nice.


I think you mean Titus. They are back but as a small off shoot of Planet X bike (like On One).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yeah*



bigbill said:


> I can only see the color of the top tube when I ride. You should see the Argonaut up close, the 38mm downtube looks awesome on the large frame. Now Argonaut builds custom carbon along the lines of Crumpton. He has my measurements but at this point in my life, I'm like you, I want to be comfortable for the long run.
> 
> Have you seen my latest addition, the Mark Nobilette GT?


but why? The Steel Argo is pretty perfect

No, show me the Nobilette

so is the MXL just gathering dust?


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

A Seven Axiom SL - the bike I ride!


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

old_fuji said:


> SISU Cycles, Premier Custom Bicycles
> 
> ^^A custom from them, or perhaps a Specialized Roubaix S-Works with a SRAM Red drivetrain.


I have gotten to see some of their work first hand, bc I live in Marquette where they are built, they are some beautiful bikes


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

*This one*

Colonago Limited edition ottanta with campy EPS!


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Some custom oversided 853, fillet brazed, painted powder blue with light cream panels, internal cable routing, threaded headset, Nitto cockpit, Campagnolo Athena (all silver), maybe Phil hubs laced to VO RAID rims and some nice supple 28mm tires. No lightweight, but it'd still be fast. And classy. A bike I could ride for the rest of my life. All pretty affordable, really.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Now that I've got my ti framed bike I'd love a MCippolini RB800 or BH G5.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That's my LBS!!!


----------



## RanGer498 (Feb 17, 2012)

Scott Foil Premium


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a Baum Corretto Baum & Water | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I don't have any carbon bikes, But I'd get this if I had the money FACTOR 001 - bf1systems


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Bob Ross said:


> Uh, Crumpton doesn't make an Isogrid frame.
> 
> I believe Holland and Titus are the only bicycle framebuilders licensed to use the trademarked Vyatek Isogrid® technology.


A proper money is no object bike shouldn't be widely known. ;-) So I also have an S3 steel Crumpton.


----------



## minez01 (Mar 10, 2011)

crank1979 said:


> Now that I've got my ti framed bike I'd love a MCippolini RB800 or BH G5.


Not that I've tried an Rb800 (I wish) but go the G5 - I love mine


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am fully satisfied with my C50 with SR11 and Hyperons/Boras

the only thing I would do is to have it custom painted on a classic paintjob, maybe an AD10 or LX10


----------



## StanleySteamer (Oct 24, 2005)

In ti it would be a 2012 Moots Vamoots with Super Record
Ti and carbon would be a Serotta Ottrot with Super Record
Steel would be a Richard Sachs with Super Record


----------



## StanleySteamer (Oct 24, 2005)

Carbon would be a Colonago c59 with Super Record. Also like the Serotta Mevici with Super Record.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

bikerneil said:


> If price was no object and you could pick any bike, what bike would it be?


I did this project just one year ago. I got just what I wanted to get and price wasn't the limiting factor.. It wasn't the most expensive or the flashiest. It's my custom  *KISH*  with Ultegra 6700. I don't need anything any better and after one year of riding it, it can't be improved.


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I am fully satisfied with my C50 with SR11 and Hyperons/Boras
> 
> the only thing I would do is to have it custom painted on a classic paintjob, maybe an AD10 or LX10


that is an amazingly awesome idea. new Colnago but with the wild paint of old.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

minez01 said:


> Not that I've tried an Rb800 (I wish) but go the G5 - I love mine


When I bought my Moots Vamoots RSL both of the other bikes were a close second. The G5 is beautiful in real life. Photos don't do it justice.


----------



## rochocinco (Mar 24, 2012)

A road bike with disc brakes...maybe the Colnago C59 Disc...


----------



## RonnieSitggs (Feb 22, 2012)

Either a Cervelo R5ca with Campy EPS and Mavic R-sys SLR wheels or a Cannondale Supersix EVO with EPS and Cosmic Carbones.


----------



## SingleSpeedScott (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd love a whole fleet of road and dirt pushies.

ROAD
Hetchins Opus Magnum - fix gear trainer - custom built like an old 1930's 6 day racer with the indented seat tube and twin plate fork.

Llewelyn - nice weather roadie. Full campy Super Record EPS. And clearance for 28 mm tyres. 

Kalavinka - Track bike with all the NJS goodies.

Baum Espresso - race bike with Standard Campy Record. It's a race bike and it will be crashed so I don't want to cry to much.

Mercian Audax bike - all the randonneur goodies

MTB

Rock Lobster - 26" wheeled Single Speed. Blinged out with all the goodies. 

Kent Eriksen - Ti 29er XT equipped race/trail hard tail

Only a small list.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> personally I'm shocked with 'money no object' that so many go 'off the shelf'
> get a bike tailored fer chrissakes
> if ya love CF Crumpton, Parlee, Calfee etc... would hook you up



Me too.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Wookie has it right.
> 
> To me, in general, I like Italian and French designs more than most American designs. I like my bike to look like a piece of moving art, it has to have some flash and sex appeal.
> 
> ...



Then why not go see Ernesto in Cambiago Milan to get a custom fit?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

I would have a custom tandem made and then hire Cavendish to ride with me whenever needed


----------



## box handler (Nov 8, 2010)

(deleted)


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Seven Elium SLX with full campy super record.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

My problem isn't price, it's capability. I can probably afford a really high-end bike, but even if I rode it every day for 5 years, I'd doubt I'd even come close to making it live up to it's potential.

Having said that for 'shaking it in your face' purposes:

Road - Cervelo R5CA (or the LOOK 695 FLAG because I'm Canadian) w/ Madfiber wheels and whatever the ultra-lightest drivetrain/controls were available, possibly Campy - just to say I had a Campy equipped bike.

Cross - Felt F1X w/ SRAM Red and Devox controls, lightweight Carbon Tubular wheelset, manufactuer isn't important but seeing how I already mentioned Madfiber's, I'll throw them out there again.

Mountain - Cannondale Scalpel 29er Carbon with XTR bits to say I have a Shimano build too!


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

Felt F1


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

or Willier ero 7


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

Willier Zero 7


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

With no hesitation, a Colnago C-59 with the electronic Campy's and Bora wheels.


----------



## Patsanno (Mar 29, 2012)

Since I'm considered a Senior citizen, I'd have to go back the days I lusted for Colnago and say, that's what I want.


----------



## D0rk (Jan 4, 2012)

Bianchi Oltre Nero or Look 695 Mondrian with EPS or Di2
Sounds kinda out of place on this thread, but I guess i'm just not in tune with the smaller boutique bikes yet..


----------



## epicus07 (Aug 3, 2009)

VanillaBikes!
Vanilla Bicycles - The Bikes


----------



## box handler (Nov 8, 2010)

New thoughts on this fun exercise is fantasy...

Frameset (choose one): Colnago Master X-Light, De Rosa Neo Primato, or Cinelli Supercorsa
Components: New Old Stock Campagnolo Record Titanium 10s (if unavailable, then NOS Dura Ace 25th Anniversary edition or new Campy Athena 11s)
With: Phil Wood Hubs laced to good rims for fat guys (Ambrosio?) and BB
Contact Points: obviously very personal and not a ton of variance in terms of price/fantasy items - maybe Nitto and Brooks could custom make some stuff for me in shiny chrome?

Tell me that's not sexy. Race bike would be Look Mondrian or Ridley Noah w/ SR11.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> personally I'm shocked with 'money no object' that so many go 'off the shelf'
> get a bike tailored fer chrissakes
> if ya love CF Crumpton, Parlee, Calfee etc... would hook you up


I agree. I think the post should be money AND TIME no object... if that was the case,
For me a Baum titanium with di2 (Because I'm an Aussie)
OR a cyfac (for custom carbon)
Look 695
Time RXRS (because I like French bikes made in France, and my mum's French...)


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Custom Crumpton. ENVE/Dash wheelset. Shimano DuraAce Mechanical Yumeya. And a whole bunch of other trick parts (Clavicula M3 Crank, Ciamillo Gravitas brakes, etc.)


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd buy the bike I bought 5 years ago and still love to ride. Money being no object takes the fun out of bike buying. Getting the best with what you can afford is far more rewarding. Sorry to p!ss on people's chips, just not in a 'what if' kinda mood today. Gomen.


----------



## jeffpassmore (Feb 19, 2005)

I would look hard as Seven


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Flickr: Baum Cycles' Photostream
Baum Cycles | Titanium Romano Bicycle

in my case the price was no object, so this is what I bought 3 years ago, titanium Baum.

no regrets, no N+1 issues, in long term getting a custom titanium bicycle will probably save you money 8^)


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of you guys are picking off the shelf stuff, I'm amazed! 

I'd go full custom. Guru, Sarto, Cyfac or some such. Campy EPS SuperRecord. Alchemy hubs laced to Enve rims. Actually, I did that recently. Custom Guru Photon with Campy Record and just those wheels.


----------



## Coastrider (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking forward to riding my custom Uli from Cherubim Cycles. Have been waiting 9 months!


----------



## MD_TX (Aug 7, 2012)

Aston Martin one-77 cycle, lol


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Paramount or Professional*

I'd go with a mint Raleigh Professional or Schwinn Paramount from the '70's. Schwinn had a small dept. within the factory that just built these beauties.

Or a Colnago Master X-tra lite


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

JoelS said:


> Some of you guys are picking off the shelf stuff, I'm amazed!
> 
> I'd go full custom.
> 
> Actually, I did that recently. Custom Guru Photon with Campy Record and just those wheels.


Joel,

I saw here and a couple other places you got the Photon. How do you like it. Any regrets or problems? I just got one as well a couple weeks ago - mine has Di2 and Zipp 404s

Stan


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

stanseven said:


> Joel,
> 
> I saw here and a couple other places you got the Photon. How do you like it. Any regrets or problems? I just got one as well a couple weeks ago - mine has Di2 and Zipp 404s
> 
> Stan


After 300 mi I had to invoke warranty. For some reason, the Campy PF30 cups on my frame wouldn't stay put. They kept walking out. Working with a local shop and with Guru, we tried a few options without success. Guru came through with flying colors and built up a new frame for me with a threaded BB. The only drawback was waiting another 5 weeks for the frame to arrive! Guru handled it quite well, I have no complaints or issues.

I've got well over 300 mi on the replacement and thus far it's been absolutely perfect. It handles exactly like I told them I wanted it to (which turns out to be just what I really wanted). Accelerates like a rocket and climbs like a mountain goat. Great bike.

It comes in at 14.4 pounds.

I guess my only regret was I didn't go with my initial instinct to get a threaded BB shell from the start. I think the threaded shell is a little stiffer too.

Joel


----------



## robncircus (Oct 28, 2009)

I always been a fan of Kish bikes.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Bill Bikie said:


> I'd go with a mint Raleigh Professional or Schwinn Paramount from the '70's. Schwinn had a small dept. within the factory that just built these beauties.
> 
> Or a Colnago Master X-tra lite


I like to think of my Waterford RS-22 brazed by Dave Wages (Ellis Cycles) as a modern version of a fully chromed 70s Paramount. It has the same geometry as a 1972 P15-9 Paramount, but with polished 953 stainless tubing and modern Campy Record 10-s drivetrain it's six pounds lighter. A carbon fork, lighter saddle and lighter wheels could save another three or four pounds, (down to 16 or 17 pounds) but it wouldn't look right with a carbon fork or lower spoke count wheels, and a lighter saddle wouldn't be as comfortable.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

^ ^ That is a very nice looking bike, congrats. I've been keeping my eye open for a used all chrome bike with the chrome intact, so far nothing that I was willing to pay. There were some people I've heard about are stripping paint off of chromed bikes (they use to chrome the entire bike then paint it leaving the spokes and stays naked chrome), then polish the chrome, find new decals and sell it as original all chrome bike and charge out the nose for it.

I saw a Schwinn Le Tour some guy here in Fort Wayne stripped the decals off and put on Paramount decals and badges and tried to sell as a Paramount. I've heard that kind of stuff has been happening on E-Bay too especially with cheaper Peugeot's and turning them into PX10's.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Kylebutler said:


> Roadmaster Granite Peak 26" Men's Mountain Bike
> 
> 
> Google it, it's one of the best bicycles of all time. I would get it but it's too expensive...:17:


 Good one.

$88 from Wally World


----------



## expertcrasher (Jul 9, 2009)

BH ultralight Di2.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

kylebutler said:


> roadmaster granite peak 26" men's mountain bike
> 
> 
> :


sweeeettt!!!!!!


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Della Santa. Lugged steel greatness.


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Volagi!*

Volagi Liscio Ultegra. Not shooting for the stars, has everything that I want in a road bike and more  If only I had the $, I'm rather ecstatic for the 2013 model to come out *sigh*


----------



## thelivo (May 14, 2007)

88 rex said:


> My "problem" with the "money is no object bike" is that I just can't wrap my feeble little mind around that concept. Why? Because I can't imagine going balls to the wall on a race bike build that I actually intend to race. Too many scenarios where my "money is no object bike" can become trashed. My view on race bikes is that they are raced, beat up, ridden into the ground, and then replaced in a year or two when the latest and greatest race aero bike comes out.
> 
> MY "money is no object" bike would be a rolling piece of timeless art that I enjoy to ride just as much as look at. Something that everyone might not like, but something that everyone can appreciate for the artisanship that went into it. Something that I can ride endlessly and will last me a LONG time.
> 
> So that's MY simple impression of what a "money with no limits bike" would be. It's apparent from this thread that we all have a different view on this.



I agree. I bought my "money no object" bike a couple of years ago now. Its a pegoretti Marcelo, with chorus. Actually, if it had been properly "money no object" I would have put record or Super Record on it, but couldnt bring myself to justify it. It is a work of art and beautiful to ride.

I have a Cervelo R3 for racing/training. I'll never sell the peg, but I'd swap the R3, probably for a moots


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Find a part time job at a bike shop...employee discounts.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

froze said:


> I guess there's always this: Modern Classic - Ellis Cycles: custom hand built bicycles & racks



yea, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

jr59 said:


> yea, it's pretty sweet.


That is indeed very sweet.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I would go for some bikes with REAL stories. 

I want this exact bike, the bike in THIS picture that Hincapie actually had his hands on the grips, clips in the pedals, and butt on the saddle. I have watched this race soooo many times while on the trainer, to actually ride his machine would be awesome for me.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Pretty simple. A Ti Crown Jewel version of El Fabuloso


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

A Kalavinka.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought a used Seven Axiom earlier this year and just love it. If I had the cash I'd order me a new Seven Axiom built just for me, with Campy Super Record, and probalby fit some Mad Fiber wheels which I think are so cool. I'd have it built with the coupler option so it can be dissambled and packed into the optional case, which can then be transported as checked baggage. I travel once a year to Europe and Canada and would love to bring my bike! While I'm at it I'd probably change out the brake calipers to something with more clearance so I could mount something closer to a cross tire for some mild off-road riding. $12K should cover it.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Baum Cubano, 
Love at first sight.


----------



## billcearley1966 (Oct 13, 2012)

Storck Fascenario 0.7


----------



## Mambac (Sep 18, 2012)

World's Lightest Road Bike at 2.7kg


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

A 6 pound bike, imagine that for just $45,000, that's $469 an ounce.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

My "money no object" dream bike would come with Campy SR11 EPS, and Hyperon 2 Ultra wheels. 

The frame is tougher to decide for me. I'd be happy with any of these for my next bike (well actually, I have my heart set on a De Rosa Neo Primato but my head says get the Lynskey Cooper CX [or Pro Cross] disc bike). For my 50th, I will probably get my "Money no object" bike so I have 4 yrs to decide. And then in 4 yrs, there will be a slew of other models out that will be light years better than these, right??  Current frames in order of wish list:

For carbon: Sarto Cima Coppi, De Rosa Protos, Cyfac Absolu, Colnago C59, Crumpton SL, Parlee Z0 and Fondriest TF0.

For Ti: Moots RSL, Eriksen, Seven Axiom, De Rosa Titanio, Gios Titanium, Tommasini Mach, Lynskey Helix OS, IF, Firefly... the list goes on and on!


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd be rolling with something along the lines of this, but setup up w/ Campy EPS, and my own color scheme...


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

ky3000 said:


> Baum Cubano,
> Love at first sight.


WOW is that red one pretty.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Cruzbike Vendetta.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Sachs custom with go-to-front-of-list card.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

I'lll keep mine, bad picture of a nice light fast comfortable bike....


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Zampano said:


> Sachs custom with go-to-front-of-list card.


 How much of a bribe will Sachs require to get to the front of the line?


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

The same cannondale alloy bike I have now.


----------



## bike rookie (Jul 22, 2012)

1972 Schwinn Paramount still in the box


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Probably the same ancient IF Crown Jewel I ride now - but I might upgrade the build to Chorus 11, or maybe even Record.


----------



## 993rs (Feb 15, 2006)

Road: Hampsten Strada Bianca
MTB: Scott Quiring 29er


----------



## stephencurry30 (Oct 15, 2012)

One of the specialized s-works bikes


----------



## Craigster (May 29, 2012)

What American made bike companies remain? Any that can compete with Italian brands? Who is NOT having their bikes made in China/Taiwan these days?


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Pretty much only smallish custom shops. Their steel and aluminum is often just as good as the mass produced plastic stuff that the likes of Specialized and Trek churn out. Had I the cash, I'd buy from one of the smaller custom builders before I bought from one of the big boys making their wares overseas.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

Craigster said:


> What American made bike companies remain? Any that can compete with Italian brands? Who is NOT having their bikes made in China/Taiwan these days?


Hmmm. A lot of them still make quality bikes - better than their Italian counterparts. Crisp, Seven, Eriksen, Moots, IF, Strong, Engin, Firefly, Spectrum, etc. 

Sorry to say my Italian friends, I still use your Campagnolo but, for Ti frames for example, nothing beats the Americans. Darren Crisp is an exemption. He's in Italy right now but he is American and he is the best.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

froze said:


> A 6 pound bike, imagine that for just $45,000, that's $469 an ounce.


To be honest, even if I have the money, I will not spend it on this fragile bike. I will always feel uneasy riding it thinking it can collapse anytime.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

TopQuark said:


> To be honest, even if I have the money, I will not spend it on this fragile bike. I will always feel uneasy riding it thinking it can collapse anytime.


I agree. For me if I'm going to lay out serious cash for a bike I could care less about the weight, I want a piece of art! I would either go with a Anderson or an Ellis in all stainless steel with stainless steel lugs, stays, and fork polished to a chrome like finish, here's an Ellis example: https://plus.google.com/photos/1121...20387173033633/5309620498182287474?banner=pwa And a Anderson example: http://www.andersoncustombicycles.com/Joel's Gallery/slides/IMG_4726.html 

That's why my howbeit small car collection is more focused mostly on cars with a more artistic flair rather than the faster muscle cars. I also did that because everyone and their uncle has muscle cars and I like to be different.


----------



## branthopolis (Nov 1, 2012)

Custom American made Ti frame.. Not sure which company....


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

TopQuark said:


> Hmmm. A lot of them still make quality bikes - better than their Italian counterparts. Crisp, Seven, Eriksen, Moots, IF, Strong, Engin, Firefly, Spectrum, etc.
> 
> Sorry to say my Italian friends, I still use your Campagnolo but, for Ti frames for example, nothing beats the Americans. Darren Crisp is an exemption. He's in Italy right now but he is American and _*he is the best*_.



I'm sure he is great. But the _*best*_???? I can understand if he is your favorite. No way anyone can make that claim about anyone. Kent Eriksen, the Moots boys, IF'ers, Fireflyers, Baum-enians, Passoni-stas, Seveners, etc- all bubbas you mentioned have mad skillz. 


My favorite Ti builders are here in the states but since recently moving to GErmany, I've seen a couple Italian Ti fabricators close up and they are excellent too and I would not discount them when searching for my next Ti frame. Passoni, Rewel have nice features (although the Passoni had sanded welds so I couldn't tell how artsy a welder they are and they are way over-priced compared to US bubbas).

My favorite steel builders are in Italy. The Italians just don't offer the "personal" touch that the US builders do with their one-man shops, speaking with the builder/owner, etc.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Custom Vanilla ,custom Pegoretti ,custom Baum, already have the custom Hampsten


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Look 695 in American Flag
Campagnolo Super Record EPS
Loook ESD handlebar
HED Ardennes wheels
Spedplay Light Action pedals


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Richard Sachs


----------



## markrhino (Nov 28, 2011)

+1 Custom Baum Ti with upgraded paint job every yr or so.


----------



## castofone (Dec 24, 2010)

1) Custom Ti with touring geo and a Rohloff hub.

2) Custom carbon as light as buggery with Super Record mechanical.

I really admire the finishes that Appleman achieves. I strongly suspect the first one of these is bamboo:


----------



## EightOhEight (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

GGW said:


> Custom Vanilla ,custom Pegoretti ,custom Baum, already have the custom Hampsten


I'm glad you brought up Pegoretti because I forgot all about another particular bike if money was no object, and that is the BIG LEG EMMA!


----------

